

HTML5 & JavaScript == Super Web - unicodegirl
http://www.unicodegirl.com/html5-and-javascript.html

======
azat_co
I agree JS is making progress and could be used on the back-end with things
like NodeJS, Meteor, Firebase - mind blowing!

